# Paul Kirk's Honey-Orange BBQ Sauce



## raymo76 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey gang, anyone try it, if so how did you like it? I'm thinking of making it seeing as how I have a few orange trees in my backyard I thought it would be cool to try something with oranges in it. Was thinking maybe ribs or butt.

I did a search couldn't find any posts about it.

Its on page 145 of Championship Barbecue


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 19, 2011)

What's in it?  Besides orange juice and honey, of course.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2011)

How about posting the recipe?


----------



## raymo76 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well I would have done this earlier but I was reluctant to get the book out and copy it, what can I say, I've become lazy! 

Paul Kirk's, taken from Championship Barbecue, page 145:

*"Honey-Orange Barbecue Sauce*

This is a good finishing sauce for fish, pork, or chicken.

Makes about 1 quart

1/4 cup olive oil

4 cloves garlic, pressed

1/4 cup minced shallots

3 cups fresh orange juice (about 12 oranges)

1 cup fresh lime juice (about 16 limes)

1/4 cup clover honey

2 tablespoons peeled and finely minced fresh ginger

1 tablespoon finely minced orange zest

1 tablespoon finely minced lime zest

1 teaspoon fine sea salt

2 tablespoons cornstarch

3 tablespoons cold water

2 to 3 teaspoons hot chile oil, homemade (page 50) or store-bought, to your taste

1. Heat the olive oil in a medium-size nonreactive saucepan over medium heat, add the garlic and shallots, and cook, stirring, for 1 to 3 minutes. Add the orange juice, lime juice, honey, ginger, orange and lime zests, and salt. stirring to combine, and bring to a light boil.

2. In a small bowl, blend together the cornstarch and cold water with a wire whisk. Whisk the cornstarch mixture into the hot sauce, stirring until the sauce thickens. Remove the sauce from the heat. Stir in the hot chile oil to taste.*"*


----------

